# Cotton Babies coupon code



## meant2beamom (Oct 15, 2004)

I know I saw a coupon code here (on MDC) yesterday and I thought I bookmarked the page, but I can't find it! I want to order a BUNCH of Fuzzi Bunz, and need all the help I can get (hubby's kinda foaming at the mouth about this order).

Does anybody know of any? I saw one called snwbl or something like that for 20% off, but I don't think it's still working as it's now nice and sunny outside.









TIA,
Barb


----------



## PheobNFam (Feb 10, 2005)

D'OH!
I thought you were going to provide the code! I'd like that one too.


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

I looked this up the other day. It is 5% off and it is BESTDEAL. I'm not sure if you have to put MDC in front of that. Don't buy all their FBs because I need to make a big order soon  I found it in the WAHM section of the diapering forum.


----------

